

Safari 7.1 adds IndexedDB - daleharvey
http://html5test.com/s/9b895f1cfb68b0d5.html

======
taylorbuley
This removes the last obstacle for IDB adoption and is incredibly exciting
news for client-side data.

This is the first fully-adopted, cross-browser client side data store and it's
solid, fast and secure.

